# Drying Wood For Your Stove



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Don't have enough dry wood for the winter? Try this method. 




































.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Aaaah...no thanks.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

camo2460 said:


> Aaaah...no thanks.


Why not? You can do it once.

Kind of like skydiving. You don't need a parachute unless you want to do it twice.


----------



## Momturtle (Nov 2, 2009)

That is terrifying! If (when) it caught on fire, do you think the smoke would go up the chimney? Just when I think I can't be surprised at how stupid people can be . . . .


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

It is kind of like the guy in my neighborhood who had a metal chimney with an antenna attached to the top of it. GB


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Holy cow. There's a Darwin Award in there somewhere.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

LOL, I set slightly damp wood "near" my hot stove all the time for it to dry off, but that's crazy!

Photoshopped?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

LincTex said:


> Photoshopped?


Now a days one can never be sure...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

LincTex said:


> LOL, I set slightly damp wood "near" my hot stove all the time for it to dry off, but that's crazy!
> 
> Photoshopped?





*Andi said:


> Now a days one can never be sure...


I considered that possibility but went ahead and posted it just for the entertainment value. 

Linc, I'll lean wood against the wall near the stove as well.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

but but but it's a wood heater


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

We gotta rack NEAR the woodstove in the shop. Be where we bring it in an store it from outdoors. It dries it off, never gets hot though. That there, gonna make a great Winnie roast!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> Don't have enough dry wood for the winter? Try this method.


Stacking your green wood around the stove would work. Might end up overheating the house.

Soaking your green wood in gasoline would be quicker! :eyebulge:


----------



## seth3000 (Mar 13, 2014)

*Smacks forehead* Let me just hand you the gasoline and matches...


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

When I was a teenager living with my dad I got a thorough chewing out for putting firewood in the oven of a wood cook stove to dry out, he told me that even if it didn't start on fire it would give off phosgene gas which is highly poisonous.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Viking said:


> he told me that even if it didn't start on fire it would give off phosgene gas which is highly poisonous.


You can't get phosgene gas unless a phosphorus compound is present.

What type of wood was it?


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

LincTex said:


> You can't get phosgene gas unless a phosphorus compound is present.
> 
> What type of wood was it?


Probably fir, don't know where my dad got that idea, I do know that it's an issue I had to be careful of when I silver soldiered refrigeration pipes due to the presence of chlorinated hydrocarbons. COCI2 is the structure. I don't know if wood that glows in the dark (sounds strange but I've seen it and it scared the hell out of me as a kid) has any phosphors in it


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

phosgene gas is a product of house fires. I don't recall what the primary source is but it is deadly.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

LincTex said:


> You can't get phosgene gas unless a phosphorus compound is present.


I don't think it's related to phosphorous.



Caribou said:


> phosgene gas is a product of house fires. I don't recall what the primary source is but it is deadly.


I know it can be produced by refrigerant if it's exposed to flames. Not really sure about any other source that's inside homes.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

labotomi said:


> I don't think it's related to phosphorous.


You are correct!

the formula COCl2.
Phosgene is a planar molecule as predicted by VSEPR theory. The C=O distance is 1.18 Å, the C-Cl distance is 1.74 Å and the Cl-C-Cl angle is 111.8°. It is one of the simplest acid chlorides, being formally derived from carbonic acid.

Industrially, phosgene is produced by passing purified carbon monoxide and chlorine gas through a bed of porous activated carbon, which serves as a catalyst:
CO + Cl2 → COCl2 (ΔHrxn = −107.6kJ/mol)

Upon ultraviolet (UV) radiation in the presence of oxygen, chloroform slowly converts into phosgene by a radical reaction. To suppress this photodegradation, chloroform is often stored in brown-tinted glass containers. Chlorinated compounds used to remove oil from metals, such as automotive brake cleaners, are converted to phosgene by the UV rays of arc welding processes. *<- Yikes!! been there, done that*

Phosgene poisoning is a consideration for people fighting fires that are occurring in the vicinity of freon refrigeration equipment, smoking in the vicinity of a freon leak, or fighting fires using halon or halotron.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phosgene

.
.
..
.

Unless Chlorine is somehow present in the firewood, I doubt warming it in the oven will give off phosgene. You may, however, make some carbon monoxide.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I dug around in the NFPA website (they should know) and found that phosgene is produced by vinyl and other household products.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

The gas is not given off by halon until some where around 900 degrees, it was always a concern in shipboard fires because of the heat contained within the ship. we always tested for it after a fire and if halon was used the gas was always present!


----------

